# Applet friert Adresszeile des Firefox ein



## Rakasch (7. Feb 2012)

Wie die Überschrift sagt: Wenn ich die Website mit meinem Applet aufrufe, startet zwar das Applet, und ich kanns auch normal benutzen, aber die Adresszeile des Firefox friert ein. Das betrifft dann auch alle anderen Tabs. Ansonsten lässt sich der Browser aber weiter benutzen, außer, dass sich die Adresszeile eben nicht benutzen läßt.

Um auszuschließen, dass mein Applet irgendwas anstellt, hab ich das ganze nochmal mit einem "Hello-World"-Applet versucht. 
Selbes Problem.

Die Adresszeile läßt sich erst wieder benutzen, wenn man den Cache löscht oder in der Java Console mittel Eingabe von "g" die Speicherbereinigung startet.

Habs auch mal mir dem Internet Explorer versucht, da gibts kein Problem.

Liegt das an (meinem?) Firefox, Java oder dem Applet? Oo

Hier mein Hello-World Applet:
A Simple Program

Würde mich interessieren, ob das ein Problem meines Firefox ist, oder allgemein sonst irgendwas nicht funktioniert. 
Friert es bei euch auch die Adresszeile ein?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Feb 2012)

Welche Firefox-Version?

Abgesehen davon ist das Applet-Tag nicht ganz richtig. Packages werden zwar mit ins code-Attribut geschrieben, aber nicht mit Slash sondern mit einem Punkt.

```
<APPLET CODE="Main.HelloWorld.class" archive="testApplet.jar" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=25>
</APPLET>
```

BTW werden dann Package-Namen auch immer klein geschrieben.


----------



## Rakasch (7. Feb 2012)

Das mit dem Punkt hab ich korrigiert, das mit den Packages ist mir irgendwann auch aufgefallen, dass ich die alle groß geschrieben hab, aber da ich an dem Code eh alleine rumbastel, war ich zu faul die ganzen packages umzubenennen^^

Ich benutze die aktuelle Firefox release Version, also 10.0.

Nachdem ich paar andere Applets im Netz gesucht hab, liegt es wohl irgendwie am Firefox, da ich das Problem auch mit anderen Applets aus dem Netz habe. War nur Zufall, dass ich´s an meinem eigenen Applet zuerst bemerkt habe...

gut: es liegt nicht an einem Fehler meinerseits
schlecht: es löst mein Problem auch nicht ...^^

Ich hab auch schonmal zum testen alle Addons deaktiviert und ein komplett neues Firefox Profil erstellt, hat aber leider auch nichts geholfen.


----------

